# Lesertest: Nofan PC-A40 und Nofan PC-A43



## PCGH_Stephan (29. September 2011)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei lüfterlosen PC-Sets von Nofan!

Nofan PC-A40:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: PC-Cooling


Nofan PC-A43:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: PC-Cooling

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Nofan und PC-Cooling die Chance dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Set bestehend aus einem lüfterlosen Gehäuse und Netzteil sowie einem Passivkühler, zu testen. Nachdem Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Silent-Hardware aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen Test eines lüfterlosen PC-Sets von Nofan verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet. Erfahrungen mit Silent-Hardware und mehrere Silent-Produkte zum Testen sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Silent-Hardware haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 5 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 27.11.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Wichtig:* Aufgrund des hohen Warenwerts von über 300 Euro pro Set setzen wir ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren voraus. Vor dem Versand des Produkts wird eine schriftliche Vereinbarung zwischen PC Games Hardware und dem Lesertester getroffen, die den ordnungsgemäßen Ablauf sicherstellen soll.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft drei Wochen lang bis Sonntag, dem 23.10., um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## kero81 (2. Oktober 2011)

Melde mich in dienstlicher Angelegenheit!

Ich verzichte mal auf ein umfassendes Bewerbungsschreiben und möchte nur sagen das ich sehr an alternativen Kühltechniken interessiert bin und mich dieses/diese Gehäuse sehr interessieren.  Würde mich also freuen wenn ich eines der beiden Gahäuse testen könnte. Ich denke mal das ich mich ausreichend gut artikulieren kann und einen ansprechenden Test zusammen bekomme.  Daher...Kero81, der Partner für Seriöse Tests. 


Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Braineater (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für einen Test des *Nofan PC-A40* Bundles:

Habe bereits 2 Tests für PC Colling gemacht (Test the Best Aktion und WLP Aktion) und das Ganze hat mir sehr viel Spaß bereitet 
Mein Schreibstil sollte recht ordentlich sein, das hab ich ja in den 2 Tests schon unter Beweis gestellt. Im Forumdeluxx habe ich bereits über 8500 Beiträge, davon sehr viele im OC Bereich.
Fotos kann ich vorraussichtlich mit einer EOS 600D oder Nikon D5100 schießen 

Als CPU habe ich einen der besten 2500k die in diversen Foren zu finden sind, 4,6Ghz@1,23V bei 1,2V VID , Ich würde die CPU gerne mal komplett passiv bei 4Ghz oder mehr testen.
[img=http://www.abload.de/thumb/testxdxy.jpg]

Mit bereits mehr als 12 Jahren PC-Bastel und Overclocking Erfahrung sollte ich auch selbstständig in der Lage sein die Komponenten zu verbauen und in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Da ich ein Fan von silent PCs bin, jedoch aus kostengründen immer nur Rechner mit Lüftern in NT und Gehäuse zusammenschrauben konnte (auch wenn diese leise waren sind sie nicht komplett lautlos) würde ich mich sehr freuen mal einen komplett lautlosen PC in Aktion zu erleben 

Ich würde falls ich gewählt werde einen Vergleich anstellen im passiv/semipassiv Betrieb meines Thermalright HR-02 gegen den komplett lautlosen CR-100A (Also Vergleich Lautstäke und Temperaturen von CPU, Graka und MB).
Zusätzlich würde ich schauen wie weit man die CPU mit dem CR-100A übertakten kann. Zu guter Letzt hatte ich mir noch vorgestellt mal den Einfluss der CPU Spannung auf die Temperatur im passiv Betrieb zu testen.
Lautstärkemessung wollte ich mit einer Handy App machen 

Mein Testsystem würde wie folgt aussehen:

Gigabyte P67A-UD4-B3
Intel i5 2500K
8GB Gskill RipjawsX (hat einen sehr niedrigen Heatspreader)
128GB Crucial m4

Laut Nofan Homepage sind alle Komponenten kompatibel mit dem Kühler.
Die Lüftersteuerung meiner GTX 560 Ti kann ich soweit anpassen das diese  im IDLE eigentlich lautlos agiert, es wäre aber auch kein Problem für  den Test eine passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte aufzutreiben.

Alternativ würde mir noch ein µATX System mit Gigabyte H61 Board und Intel i5 2100 mit onboard Grafikkarte zur Verfügung stehen.

Ich würde mich freuen als Tester gewählt zu werden.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

> Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.


Jup


> Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.


Jup


> Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Silent-Hardware haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
> - Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.


Jup
Jup, Jup, usw, ...... gib schon her das lautlose Ding, dann werde ich sehen was mich für eine Arbeit überkommt.


----------



## valandil (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich sehr gerne für einen der beiden Lesertests bewerben, eine besondere Wunschauswahl habe ich nicht.
Zwar steht auf meinem Posts-Konto keine überdimensioniert hohe Zahl, doch bin ich schon seit längerem im Forum als passiver Leser unterwegs, und habe so Erfahrungen in Sachen Tests und deren Artikel errungen.

Habe etwa 8 Jahre PC-Hardware Kenntnisse, und in dieser Zeit diverse Rechner, vom Office bis zum High-End Format, vom Silent bis zum "Senkrechtstarter", zusammengeschraubt und gewartet.
Mein aktueller PC sollte so leise wie möglich sein, zumindest im Idle/Windows Betrieb. Daher wäre ein solcher Test ideal für mich die Grenzen des machbaren im Passivbereich auszuloten.

Als RAM kommt flacher XMS3 von Corsair zum Einsatz. Die CPU ist ein Intel Core i5-2500k. Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 560Ti von Gigabyte, mit eigenem Silent-BIOS-Mod, um die Mindestdrehzahl auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren (gefühlte 0-Sone).
Mein Schriftdeutsch sollte den Anforderungen genügen, Digitalkamera ist in ausreichender Qualität vorhanden, sowie viel Zeit und, falls von nöten, etwaiges Budget zum verbessern der restlichen Hardware.
Das geforderte Alter erfülle ich ebenso.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Beelgert (2. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen liebes PCGH, NOFAN & PC-Cooling Team,

mein Name ist Bastian und ich bin sehr daran interessiert einen guten Testbericht zu verfassen.
Auf der letzten Cebit habe ich mich am NOFAN Stand intensiv mit dessen Konstruktionen auseinander gesetzt. Dort war sogar ein GPU Passiv-Kühler für eine damals neue ATI Radeon 5770, welcher mich sehr beeindruckt hatte.

Diese Karte ist/war ja bekannt für ihr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis aber auch für den extrem lautem Standartkühler. Nicht nur das daraus unzählige Varianten mit besseren Kühlern auf den Markt kamen, nein, eine wirklich gute Lösung hatte nur NOFAN , welche leider nicht auf den Markt kam.  (siehe Anhang NOFAN-5770.jpg) 

Ich kann ohne Probleme jede Art von PC & Notebook Hardwarekomponenten fachmännisch installieren und ausführlich testen. Im Bereich Overclocking habe ich schon viele gute Mainboards, CPUs, Grafikkarten, RAMs und natürlich auch Kühler auf ihre Tauglichkeit (bzw. Stabilität) prüfen dürfen. Mein PC-System ist auch Übertaktet. (sysProfile: ID: 153452 - Busty LG) Da ich mind. 5-7 PC-Systeme pro Woche repariere und immer der erste bei PC-Fragen bin der angerufen wird, würde ich wahnsinnig gern einmal ein Hardware-Redakteur sein. 

Warum?
Weil ich jeden Tag dutzende Reviews lese um immer die beste Empfehlung an gute Bekannte weiter zu geben.  
Deshalb hoffe ich, dass meine Bewerbung den Erwartungen entspricht und ich meine Motivation deutlich machen konnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Bastian Elgert


Ps. Ich stelle auch sehr sehr leise PC-Systeme zusammen und besitze selbst mehrere. (NZXT-PHANTOM + Lian Li PC-Q07) (siehe Anhang)


----------



## stinnux (2. Oktober 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Nofan PC-A43. 

Dieses Set wäre die ideale Basis für einen kleinen, aber feinen Windows Home Server Systems, das auch folgenden Komponenten bestehen soll:

* Asus M4A88T-M
* Athlon II X2 260
* Mushkin DIMM 8GB DDR3-1066

Für den Lesertest würde ich dort noch eine Mushkin Chronos SSD einbauen, damit das System vollkommen lautlos laufen kann.

Interessant wird es sein, zu sehen wie viel Kühlung das MoBo selbst benötigt, oder ob das wirklich komplett passiv laufen kann. 

Im Endausbau sollen hier auch noch 2 x 2TB HDD eingebau werden. Auch hier wird es interessant sein, wie viel Kühlung diese benötigen. Außerdem gehe ich der spannenden Frage nach, wie ich den Windows Home Server dazu bringen kann die Festplatten möglichst lange ausgeschaltet zu lassen. 

Zum Fotografieren steht eine Nikon D60 zur Verfügung, so dass auch ordentliche Bilder dabei heraus kommen.


----------



## klefreak (2. Oktober 2011)

Liebes PCGH-Team:

Für mich ist bei einem PC die Lautstärke ein wichtiges Kriterium, weshalb bei mir beim Neubau von Systemen gerade SILENT ein wichtiger Entscheidungsgrund für verschiedene Komponenten ist.
In meiner Signatur befindet sich der Link zu meinem letzten Moddingprojekt, wo ihr auch meine "Schreibe" prüfen könnt.
Für den Testbericht werde ich mir genügend Zeit nehmen, und auch verschiedene Komponenten Testen.
(AMD X6 / Intel E2300)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich für euch dieses Produkt testen darf

mfg Klemens


----------



## nukular8400 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich bin in diesem Forum hier eigentlich nicht sehr aktiv, ich poste oft in der Forumbase oder P3DNow. Es würde mich aber schon sehr reizen, die passiv-Komponenten von Nofan (oder Nofen, da scheint man sich ja selbst nicht ganz einig zu sein) zu testen. Ich hatte zu Athlon K7-Zeiten schon Versuche mit Passiv-PCs unternommen, war damals aber letztlich an der geringen Auswahl entsprechender Komponenten und an der konstant hohen Leistungsaufnahme der Netzteile und Grafikkarten gescheitert (und natürlich auch am Geldmangel).

Ich habe derzeit ein C2D-System mit E8400 und einer HD5670 Grafikkarte. Ich möchte mir aber ohnehin neue Hardware kaufen und würde das dann mit dem Test verbinden, falls es gewünscht wird.

Die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung zählen eher zu meinen Stärken, da sehe ich keine Probleme. Für die Fotos wäre ich bereit, auch etwas mehr Aufwand zu betreiben, in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es mehrere ambitionierte Hobby-Fotografen, meine eigene Erfahrung und Aussstattung sind dem Zweck aber auch schon angemessen.

MfG

PS: Ich habe keine Präferenzen betreffend A40 oder A43.


----------



## Icke&Er (2. Oktober 2011)

Liebes PCGHX-Team,

auch ich möchte mich für diesen Lesertest bewerben und der Community einen Testbericht über den Nofan PC-A40 liefern. Ich möchte hier jetzt keine Lobesgesänge über mich und meine Möglichkeiten halten, sondern kurz und knapp beschreiben warum ich für diesen Test geeignet bin. Ich habe schon eine Vielzahl von Reviews für das Forum verfasst und garantiere für eine vernünftige Arbeit. Auch ist mir die Zusammenarbeit bzw. der Ablauf mir Sponsorfirmen bekannt.

Zu dem genauen Testaufbau möchte ich noch nicht zu viel verraten, da sonst die ganze Überraschung verloren geht. Es werden aber alle Komponenten einzeln und als Gesamtpaket getestet und bewertet. Damit Ihr euch aber einen Überblick über meinen Reviewstil machen könnt, möchte ich euch 3 meiner letzten Reviews verlinken.

*Thermalright Macho HR-02*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-thermalright-macho-hr-02-im-pcghx-check.html

*Alpenföhn Himalaya*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ghx-check-schneegipfel-fuer-den-computer.html

*Sapphire HD6750 Vapor-X*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hd6750-vapor-x-klein-kuehl-leise-und-gut.html


Ich hoffe ich konnte euch von meinem Vorhaben überzeugen und würde mich über eine Zusammenarbeit sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Icke&Er


*EDIT:*

2600K / 2500K
Asus P8Z68V-Pro
4GB DDR3-1600 Corsair Ram


----------



## ratmal86 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ebenfalls bewerbe ich mich für einen Test. Nach div. Jahren der Beschallung von lauten Rechnern untern dem Schreibtisch habe ich vor drei Jahren einen Shuttle SN78SH7 Barebone komplett auf Silent umgebaut. Vor einem Monat habe ich ein weiteres Silent-System zusammengeschraubt. Für den jetzigen Test würde ich meine jetzigen Komponenten verbauen. Dies wäre eine HD 5770, umegebaut und passiv betrieben. Ein Phenom X6 und G.Skill Ripjaws. Weiterhin verwende ich ein passives Netzteil und ein Yasya CPU Lüfter. Weiterhin werden nur BeQuiet Silent Wings zur Kühlung verwendet.

LG


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Oktober 2011)

Schade, dass ich noch keine 18 bin 
Dann viel Glück euch allen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## S!lent dob (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo PCGH Team,
ich tue mich hiermit um den Lesertest des Nofan PC-A40 (da ich kein mATX MB beitze) bewerben.
Da ich bereits ein Silent System besitze würde sich dieses als Vergleichstest anbieten zum Thema Temperatur im idle und Last sowie der subjektiven Lautstärke (ein db Meßgerät besitze ich nicht), als Vergleichslautstärke könnte z.B. ein Be Quiet Silent Wing USC bei 7V herhalten (0,1 sone @ 7V lt. Print). Neben des üblichen Verdächtigen wie Prime und Furmark würde ich das System noch mit Crysis im Langzeitspielstreß testen. Auch ein eher CPU limitierter Strategietitel wie Total War: Napoleon ließe sich testen.

Des weiteren würde ich natürlich den Zusammenbau dokumentieren und mit mir bekannten Produkten vergleichen können. Ein Vergleich zwischen einem Semi-Passi System und einem vollständig passiven wäre wohl auch interresant, sowohl was die "Aufzucht" als auch die Pflege angeht.

Mein bisheriges Setup ist einfach der Signatur zu entnehmen, die 95W CPU sollte sich sehr gut als Test für den Kühler eignen. Auch eine SSD ist natürlich vorhanden, so das keine HDD die subjektive Lautstärke stören würde. Da auch die Grafikkarte passiv ist steht dem 0 Sone Spiele PC somit nichts mehr im Wege. Außer der 5770 kann ich zudem noch eine kleine passive Geforce verbauen um z.B. den Einfluß der Graka auf die Wärmeentwicklung des gesamt PC´s zusehen.
Noch was zu meiner Person: Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, von Beruf Techn. Zeichner und habe somit täglich mit dem (viel zu lauten Dell Standart Firmen-) PC zu tuen. Selbst zusammen bauen tue ich seit ich 26 Jahre alt bin, dem Silent Wahn bin ich vor 2 Jahren verfallen und seid dem versuche ich mit Erfolg ein Silent taugliches Spiele System zum überschaubaren Budget zusammen zu bauen. Eine gute Kamera ist vorhanden, die Zeit, diese auch entsprechend einzusetzen ebenfalls.

So, nun hoffe ich das die Macht mit mir ist und ich das System testen darf. 

mfG
dob


----------



## Verox (4. Oktober 2011)

*"Na freiliii"*,

hab ich mir gedacht als ansässiger Erlangener und Nürnberger der bei euch in Fürth somit natürlich "um die Ecke" wohnt und jederzeit mal vorbeischauen kann. Ich könnte das gute Stück sogar selber abholen. Dann könnt ihr mir mal eure Redaktion zeigen und ein *leckerer Kuchen* für die Mittags- oder Kaffepause macht euch bestimmt bestechlich. 

Fundierte Hardwarekenntnisse sind vorhanden, ich bin mit Spaß dabei und beschäftige mich mit den neuesten Gadgets und Bauteilen jeden Tag per News und Zeitschriften oder sei es im Laden. Zeit ist vorhanden, ab 5. Oktober habe ich 'endlich' Semesterferien.

Die Praxis darf natürlich nicht fehlen! Ich kann bis jetzt leider keine all zu großen praktischen Tätigen im echten "Silent"-Bereich vorweisen, was über WaKü und Silent-Fans hinausgeht. Jedoch habe ich die 2 Nofan Sets bereits auf der CeBit 2011 gesehen und sofort Bilder geschossen, da ich von dem Konzept sofort positiv beeindruckt war und es nicht wieder vergessen wollte. Vor 2 Monaten hatte ich von meinem Vater den Auftrag bekommen ihm einen leisen PC zusammen zu stellen, der allerdings die nächsten 5 Jahre halten und zugleich leise sein sollte. Mir fiel natürlich gleich die Firma Nofen mit ihren Nofan Konzepten ein, musste jedoch schnell feststellen, dass die happigen 300 Euro - die ich eigentlich nicht erwartet hatte - und meine bereits versprochenen Vorstellungen über die Innereien des neuen Computers nicht vereinigen liesen und musste notgedrungen wieder einmal auf einen Lüfter-PC umsteigen - der allerdings auch quasi unhörbar wurde. Wie gesagt, ich habe mich bereits in das Konzept verliebt und würde es mit Freude testen.

Zum Test selber: 
Ich besitze leider kein eigenes dB-Meßgerät, ich hätte aber schon eine Klasse Idee zur Messung der 'Lautstärke' bzw. noch übrig bleibendem Spulenfiepen. Ich würde versuchen im Fraunhofer Institut an einem Wochenende in einen professionellen Schallraum zu kommen. Wenn dies nicht klappen sollte, wird an meiner Uni bestimmt irgendwo ein guter dB-Messer aufzutreiben sein oder ich kaufe einfach einen, genauso wie mit eventuell fehlendem Equipment. 
Wärmequellen kann ich mit einem IR-Temperatur-Fühler messen.
Eine passive Graka wollte ich mir sowieso noch anschaffen 
Alles andere ist Fleiß, Spaß und Inspiration. Es wird auf jeden Fall etwas bodenständiges und ordentliches werden.

Mein derzeitiges System besteht aus einem ATX-Mainboard (siehe Profil). Ich würde es im Bereich 'Mainstream-mit-gewissen-Vorzügen' einordnen und würde deshalb auch auf das A40 Set spekulieren.

In meiner Signatur findet ihr einen Test über die Vertex 3, welchen ich im April geschrieben habe. Mir hat das damals sehr viel Spaß bereitet und würde es gerne wieder machen. Nicht nur für mich, aber für alle Leser hier und vielleicht sogar in der Print 

Ein anschließender Casemod würde mir auch noch in den Sinn kommen (das A40 sieht doch ein bisschen trist aus...).

prof. Foto  (check)
über die 18 auch schon seit ein paar Jährchen (check)

Ich hoffe euch ist schon beim ersten Lesen von '*Kuchen*' das Wasser im Mund zusammengelaufen und würde mich freuen, wenn es klappen würde.

Grüße,
Verox


----------



## Speedy1988 (4. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen liebes PCGH, NOFAN & PC-Cooling Team, 

ich könnte jetzt schreiben was für ein toller PC-Nerd ich bin.  Doch ich fang anders an, es wäre mir eine große Ehre dieses Coolingsystem für euch zu testen.  Ich schreibe auch selbst Gedichte und kleinere Geschichten im "amerikanischen Shortstorystill" ich bin 23 Jahre alt und heiße Stephan.  Ich schraube regelmäßig an meinem PC und versuche ihn immer bestmöglich zu rüsten und zu verbasteln  , ich bin sehr interessiert an allem was an Hardware und Software zur Zeit Aktuell ist bzw. Aktuell war.  
Kurz der PC ist mein Hobby, meine Leidenschaft und auch ein bodenloses Loch in meiner Geldbörse.  Er ist aber auch ein Ausgleich zu meinem Berufsaltag als Bäcker.  


Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort von Euch!

Mit freundlichem Gruß 
Stephan Suhr


----------



## DaSchakal (4. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin!

Es ist ja immer so eine spezielle Geschichte, wenn sich Boardfremde erst zu so einem Lesertest anmelden und damit den "alten" Usern die Chancen nehmen wollen. Trotzdem möchte auch ich mal mein Glück versuchen und an dem Test teilnehmen.
Ganz unqualifiziert bin ich nicht, seit ich 18 bin jobbe ich mittlerweile seit vier Jahren bei einer der größeren Computerketten - genau - eben diese, wo man sich als Kunde die PCs noch selber zusammenstellen und -bauen lassen kann. Daher kann ich schon auf eine Vielzahl von gebauten Rechnern und dementsprechend verbauten Kühlungssystemen zurückblicken. Passive Systeme und auch klassische aktive Lüfter - nur Wasserkühlungen kamen dabei bis jetzt nicht zum Einsatz, aber man muss ja auch seine Schwachstellen haben. 

Ich bewerbe mich also hiermit für den Test des Nofan PC-A43. Als Hardware kommen ein Intel I3-550 auf einem Gigabyte P55-UD3L mit 8GB-Kit Kingston ValueRAM PC3-10667U CL9 und einer passiven ATI 5670 zum Einsatz. Das System soll ein flüsterleiser Wohnzimmerrechner werden, ich erwarte also keinen nervigen Lüfterlärm - auch bei einer gemütlichen Filmsession zu später Stunde, mit stark reduzierter Lautstärke. Daher kann ich das System auch nach der Testphase noch gut privat gebrauchen.
Der Zusammenbau des Systems wird von mir natürlich auch fotografisch und schriftlich dokumentiert. Dabei kommt nicht, wie bei anderen Bewerben, eine Spiegelreflex zum Einsatz, sondern eine Canon IXUS Digitalkamera, aber an Bilder mit zu viel künstlerischer Unschärfe haben wir uns wahrscheinlich schon alle sattgesehen.

Ich hoffe doch mal, dass ich auch als Forenneuling berücksichtigt werde,

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Finn


----------



## Antarctica (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Alexander und dies ist meine Geschichte 

Seit dem Jahr 2001 bin ich passionierter PC-Bastler, immer auf der Suche nach dem unhörbaren Rechner - luftgekühlt. Meine Historie im damals noch eine Vorreiterrolle einnehmenden Silenthardware.de-Forum war lang und umfangreich. Dort bekam ich auch Anregungen zu Bitumenboxen (tolle Teile), anderen Kühllösungen und vor allem dem leisesten aktiv gekühlten Netzteil auf dem Markt: dem SS-301HT (120mm ~450rpm). Wie viel Geld ich in Unhörbarkeit versenkt habe, keine Ahnung. Wie viel es gebracht hat - Ansichtssache. Spaß war jedenfalls immer mit dabei.

Im planet3dnow.de Forum durfte ich letztens das Antec EarthWatts 380W Netzteil testen, da hatte ich aber keine professionelle Kamera da. Mein Urteil war vernichtend für diesen Krawallmacher. Das kann das Nofan-Set sicher besser. http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/blog.php?b=138

Derzeit habe ich hier einen leistungsstarken HTPC in einem MILO03 herumstehen - im idle fast unhörbar (der Lüfter im Netzteil ist leider hörbar, das alte NT war besser), unter Last leider laut.

Für den Test bin ich folgendermaßen gerüstet:
-> ein System mit derzeit 23,6W Idle-Verbrauch primär und einem Lastverbrauch von bis zu 150W.
-> ein A3850 mit 100W TDP, den ich auch auf 100W real betreiben kann.
-> ein Strommessgerät vergleicht den Wirkungsgrad des mitgelieferten Netzteils mit dem eines fast neuen (Juli 2011) beQuiet.
-> ein Infrarotthermometer erkennt Hotspots auf dem Mainboard - wie warm werden die Spannungswandler?
-> ein MSI A75MA-G55, das (wie alle Vertreter seines Sockels!) *nicht* auf der Kompatibilitätsliste steht. Im Falle einer echten Inkompatibilität würde das Set natürlich an die Redaktion zurückgehen müssen 
-> eine 400D für Fotos. Mal schauen ob ich nen Kumpel dazu überreden kann, das Ganze _wirklich_ gut in Szene zu setzen, ansonsten werden es halt "nur" gute Fotos mit ner guten Kamera.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekäme, das µATX-Set zu testen.

Liebe Grüße,

Alexander


----------



## nitg (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mich gerne für den Test eines Nofan-Produktes bewerben. Seit ca. 15 Jahren beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit Computer, speziell mit dem Thema Kühlung. Ich habs gern flüsterleise, aber dennoch gut gekühlt - da ich auch gerne übertakte.

Erfahrung mit Silent-Hardware nehme ich dementsprechend auch mit und das Mindestalter erfülle ich mit meinem 25 Jahren auch.

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich zum Tester auswählt - da ich mit den Nofan-Produkte schon eine ganze Weile liebäugle.

lg
Ludwig


----------



## Schasa (4. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo Leute!*

Liebe Grüße ans PCGH-Team und ans PCGHX-Forum. 

Bei dem Gedanke, dass ein PC komplett lautlos sein kann, bekommt jeder Silent Freak  feuchte Augen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _Oder?_

Der Stand von Nofen/Nofan hat mich schon zur Cebit 2011 magisch angezogen und ich habe mich mit Infomaterial eingedeckt. 
Hier eines meiner Cebit Videos:
NOFEN / NOFAN CS-60 CR-100A P-400A CEBIT 2011 - YouTube 
Zu sehen: 
CR-100A (CPU-Kühler)
P-400A (Netzteil)
CS-60 (Micro ATX Tower)

Ich bin fast 23 Jahre jung und Schrauben ist mein Hobby. Als treuer  PCGH-Leser steht für mich Silent immer an erster Stelle (sofern es nicht  den Geldbeutel allzu sehr sprengt). 

*Mein Haupt-System besteht aus:*  (Auszug)
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 *(65W)*
Gigabyte EP45-DS3 *(ATX)*
8192 MB DDR2-RAM (G.skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ)
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 460 1GB OC @ GLH
Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer x4 (2x Seagate Barracuda)
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B + 4 Silent Lüfter (3x Skythe S-Flex 120 + BeQuiet SilentWings 140)
sysProfil 

Um im Test die 0dB(A) auch zu erreichen, kann alternativ mit einer komplett passiven  *Asus Geforce 6200 SE* getestet werden!

Da das Gigabyte EP45-DS3 ein ATX Board ist, bevorzuge ich das  *PC-A40*-Set.
Der Intel *Core 2 Duo E8700* und das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P steht mit auf der Kompatibilitätsliste! Hier nachzulesen!
 
Sollte nur das  *PC-A43*-Set in Frage kommen,
*könnte ich auch mit folgenden Komponenten testen: *
AMD Phenom X2 550 BE @ 3.60 Ghz *(80W)*
MSI 785GM-E51 *(Micro-ATX)*_ Test mit Onboard Grafik möglich!_
4GB DDR3 RAM (G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ)
Kühlung (aktuell): Prolimatech Megahalems etc.

Weitere Komponenten auf Anfrage. Oder ihr stellt mir Hardware zum Testen zur Verfügung, welche ich nach dem Test zurücksende. 

*Was ihr von meinem Test erwarten könnt? *

 - Detailfotos der einzelnen Komponenten 
 - Unboxing
 - Installation
 - Temperaturen (Idle/Load, Prime, div. Games, ...) -> Infrarotthermometer
- Leistungsaufnahme
 - Ist OC möglich? (Ziel 3.60 - 4.00 Ghz)
 - _Weitere Anregungen nehme ich gern auch während des Tests entgegen!_

Ich werde primär filmen (Panasonic Camcorder) und einige Detailfotos beifügen. 

*Warum gerade ich? *
 - Schrauben ist mein Hobby 
 - mehrere Systeme zum Testen zur Auswahl
 - 2 Silent-CPU-Kühler als Vergleich vorhanden (Megahalems + Mugen 2)
 - ich habe eine gute Schreibe
 - Test wird mit Bildern und Videos dokumentiert
 - habe schon unzählige Systeme aufgesetzt
 - Komponenten werden nicht weiterverkauft (künftige Rückfragen und Nachtests möglich)
 - der vollständige Test wird (vorerst) PCGHX-exklusiv veröffentlicht
 - Noch Fragen? PN an mich oder an schasanospam@gmx.de

MfG 
*Schasa*


----------



## Wasty (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an die Redaktion!

Nach einem kurzen zaghaften Zögern entschloss ich mich letztlich doch dazu, hier meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest abzugeben.

Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 48 Jahre alt und seit vielen Jahren sowohl im privaten als auch beruflichen Umfeld  mit PC's und deren Technik vertraut. Aufgrund meiner umfangreichen Erfahrungen als EDV-Systemadministrator und den daraus resultierenden angstfreien und erfolgreichen (sic!) Hardware-Umbauten bzw. -Reparaturen, denke ich, dass ich mich der gestellten Aufgabe durchaus gewachsen fühlen darf.

Als Testsysteme stehen mir folgende Konfigurationen zur Verfügung:
1. AMD Phenom X6 1090 T; 8 GB DDR3-1600, ATI Radeon HD6850, 1 TB HDD
2. AMD Phenom X4 965BE; 4 GB DDR2, ATI Radeon HD5770, 750GB HDD

Beide Systeme werden überwiegend für Spiele (FPS, Rennspiele) genutzt, sind also durchaus auf eine effiziente Kühlung angewiesen. Dabei ist nur System 1 bislang hinreichend leise aufgebaut.

Auch der Umgang mit einer Digitalkamera (Panasonic Lumix) ist mir nicht fremd.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn meine Bewerbung angenommen würde.

Viele Grüße,
R.Laifer


----------



## YankeeF (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
würde mich gern für das Nofan PC-A40 Set bewerben.

Mit über 16 Jahren PC Erfahrung und unzählig zusammengebauten PCs verfüge ich über ausreichend Erfahrung um meine Hardware in das Gehäuse zu bringen und den Test durchzuführen. Mein jetziges System ist bereits auf möglichst geringe Lautstärke ausgelegt, umso mehr würde ich mich freuen einen komplett lautlosen Rechner zu haben.

Meine Hardware umfasst folgende Komponenten:
CPU: 	Intel Core i5 750
MB: 	Gigabyte P55A-UD4
RAM: 12GB GSkill Ripjaws
Grafik: 	PowerColor 5870 LCS
Speicher: Intel SSD, Western Digital HDD

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sativ (6. Oktober 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Nofan PC-A43.

Wenn man meine Beträge verfolgt fällt auf, dass ich hauptsächlich nach Komponenten für Leistungsstarke HTPC's gesucht habe. Da HTPC's vor allem leise sein sollen, bin ich der Meinung, auf diesem Gebiet gute Referenzen zu haben.
Ich habe bisher alle meine PC's und einige meiner Freunde selber gebaut. Auch meine Laptops blieben beim Aufrüsten nicht verschont.
Ich mache gerade das Fachabitur und im April fängt mein Studium für Kraftfahrzeugtechnik an. Vorher habe ich eine Ausbild zum Kfz-Mechatroniker gemacht. Daher habe ich einen relativ hohen Bildungsstand und durch meine technische Ausbildung auch ein brauchbares Fachvokabular.
Meine PC Komponenten werde ich hier nicht aufführen, da ich nicht verstehe in wiefern das wichtig ist. Bei dem letzten PC den ich gebaut habe, habe ich beim Prozessor auf Wasserkühlung gesetzt, was allerdings einen recht lauten Radiator zur Folge hatte, daher hoffe ich mit diesem passiv gekühlten System neue Benchmarks für meine Standards setzen zu können.

P.S.: Ich bin 22 also berechtigt


----------



## Grunert (6. Oktober 2011)

Da ich im November für die Diplomarbeit nach Frankfurt ziehe und meine Eltern dann keinen PC haben, würde ich mich freuen ein neues lautloses System mit dem Nofan Set für meine Eltern bauen zu können.

Für den Test werde ich ein neues Llanosystem aufbauen, das meinem eigenem entspricht (Signatur).
Der Vergleich dieser beiden Silentsysteme in Bezug auf Geräusche und Temperaturen interessiert mich auch selbst.

System1:
Nofan

System2:
Scythe Ninja 3 + Shinobi

Getestet werden:
Temperaturen System1 vs System2 (semi passiv, minimale und maximale Drehzahl) jeweils unter load und idle; außerdem unter Standardspannung und undervoltet.
Da sich die Spannung beim Senken auf 2,4 GHz im Vergleich zu 2,9 GHz nochmal stark senken lässt, wird diese extra untersucht.
(Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass man mit Undervolting und 2,4 GHz den A8-3850 auf mit den 65 Watt TPD vom A8-3800 betreiben kann)

Außerdem werde ich mit meiner Canon EOS 550D detaillierte Bilder und Videos vom Zusammenbau und Test machen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn uns eines dieser Sets für einen Lesertest zur Verfügung gestellt werden würde.

Grüße,
Grunert


----------



## Smokey Skull (8. Oktober 2011)

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal für einen Test.

Testen würde ich die ganze Sache mit einem i5 2500k, 8gb (4x2) G.Skill Eco, einem Gigabyte UD4-B3 und einer 6950. Desweiteren steht der ganzen Sache eine 128gb Crucial m4 zur Seite kombiniert mit 5,5tb verteilt auf 3 HDD's.
Kamera's stehen mehrere im Freundeskreis zur Verfügung, angefangen über diverse Digitalkamera's bishin zu Spiegelreflexkamera's, also sollte ordentlichen Bildern nichts im Wege stehen. Mit meinen 30 Jahren und diversen PC's in der Vorgeschichte denke ich, das Ihr in mir eine gute Wahl treffen würdet.


----------



## doceddy (8. Oktober 2011)

Gerne bewerbe ich mich auch für diesen Test, denn nach drei Jahren Mitgliedschaft wird es langsam Zeit etwas der Community zurückzugeben.

Ich erfülle alle angegeben Voraussetzungen. Im Moment ist mein HTPC noch in der Aufbau- bzw. Verbesserungsphase. Folgende Hardware ist bereits im Einsatz:
- AMD Athlon X2 7750BE
- ASRock A780GXH/128
- Kingston 2x2GB + 2x1GB DDR800 
- Sparkle GTX470 (die aber im Test wegen der Lautstärke nicht zum Einsatz kommen würde)
- Silverstone Lascala SST-LC17

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit erhalten würde, das Set zu testen und meine Erfahrungen mit den anderen Usern zu teilen. Das Set von Nofan wäre ideal für meinen Multimedia-PC, vorausgesetzt es würde den Test bestehen.

MfG
Eduard K.


----------



## frEnzy (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch bewerben!! Mein aktueller PC ist zwar schon etwas angegraut aber das ändert ja nichts an dessen Testmöglichkeiten. Momentan ist ein Core 2 Duo verbaut, der aber für den Test gegen einen Bulldozer getauscht werden würde  Die Grafikkarte ist eine GTX 460, die man aber auch auf passiv/semipassiv Betrieb umstellen könnte. Da mein Rechner eh nach einem neuen Aufrüstschritt schreit, wäre dies die perfekte Möglichkeit den neuen Bulldozer in dem Test und parallel dazu in einem Tagebuch zu verwenden. Mein Geburtstag rast heran und die Bargeschenke warten nur darauf, in Hardware investiert zu werden!

Ich war zwar in den letzten Wochen/Monate im Forum schreibend nicht besonders aktiv aber ich denke, dass kann und wird sich ändern. Da ich auf gute 17 Jahre PC-Erfahrung zurück greifen kann und alle Anforderungen erfülle, denke ich, dass ich den Test sehr gut meistern würde. Ich habe auch keine bevorzugte Hardware. Ich würde den Test sowohl mit dem A40 als auch mit dem A30 machen 

Edit: Nach dem eher mittelmäßigen Abschneiden des Bulldozers, wurde ich wohl auf einen i5-2500k aufrüsten für den Test.
Edit 2: Ich glaube, ich würde das Nofan PC-A43 bevorzugen aber auch bei dem anderen nicht "nein" sagen


----------



## Stille (9. Oktober 2011)

Falls tatsächlich jemand -komplett- passiv testet wäre ein IR-Thermometer Pflicht. Das der Kühler eine entsprechende CPU ausreichend kühlt wurde ja schon belegt. Probleme macht ja nicht die CPU sondern die Kühlung von Wandlern und Chipsatz. Dafür bietet Nofan leider keine Lösung, ebenso wenig wie die Softwaresensoren der Boards. Von der unbefriedigenden Situation bei den Grafikkarten will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Grüße
Florian


----------



## stadler5 (10. Oktober 2011)

Da ich alle erwarteten Voraussetzungen erfülle, möchte ich mich für diesen Test Bewerben.


----------



## ucbrother (11. Oktober 2011)

Auch wenn ich meist nur als passiver User gelte möchte ich mich hiermit offiziell bewerben. Erfahrungen mit Silent-Hardware habe ich mehr als genüge, lautlose Grafikkarten sowie CPU Kühler im LowNoise Segment liebe ich und ist für mich ein muss.

Von der Schreibe her kann ich nicht viel zu sagen da muss sich PCGH schon selber überzeugen .

Heutzutage ist natürlich ein Foto mit einer ordentlichen Cam ein muss, das erforderlicheEquipment besitze ich dazu. 
Alle weiteren Andforderungen können meinerseits selbstverständlich erfüllt werden und somit freue ich mich auf ein PN von PCGH.


----------



## Gazelle (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch für den Test bewerben, weil mir die Lautstärke meines Systems einfach viel zu laut ist, selbst im geregelten Modus, ich bin da extrem empfindlich.

System:
CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500
Board: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Graka: EVGA GTX 260
Gehäuse: Chieftech BH-01B-B-SL
HDD: 2x 640 GB, bin gespannt wie da das Vibrationsverhalten des Gehäuses ist, weil ich meine HDDs mit Sharkoon Vibe Fixern entkoppelt habe
Netzteil: bequiet! 550W Straight Power
Ram: 4GB von Corsair
Laufwerk: Plextor, ziemlich laut 
Kühler: Scythe Kama Cross

Was mich am meisten interessiert ist, ob der CPU Kühler konstant gut kühlen kann und ob meine EVGA auf vollen Touren laufen muss um sich, wie aktuell, bei serienmäßigen 46 °C (40% Kühlleistung) einzupendeln, oder ob ich sie weiterhin auf 40% laufen lassen kann.
Dazu würde mich interessieren, ob man CPU und Grafikkarte ordentlich übertakten kann und wie sich die Temperaturen dann verhalten.
In den nächsten Wochen habe ich zudem auch jeden Tag Zeit mich intensiv damit zu beschäfftigen.

Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, habe Abitur und lese seit November 2008 jedes Monat die PCGH-Magazine 

Ich freu mich voll drauf, bitte, bitte, bitte....


----------



## Bullseye1981 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich ebendfalls für eine Test den Nofan PC-A43 bewerben. Ich plane das System bei mir zu Hause als (so gut wie) lautlosen Homeserver zu verwenden, lautlos deswegen weil er bei mir im Wohnzimmer untergebracht werden soll.
Als Komponenten nutze ich ein Micro-ATX-Board mit G41-Chipsatz und einen C2D-Prozessor, RAM ohne Heatspreader und aktuell 2 Festplatten.
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich ausgewählt werden würde.

Bis dahin viele Grüße

PS: Das Forum ist echt top, es hat mir schon viele wichtige Tipps gegeben. Noch dazu bin ich Stammleser der PC Games Hardware. Macht weiter so Jungs!!


----------



## zwerg-05 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Team, 

wie schon viele User hier vor mir möchte auch ich mich um eines der tollen Testsets bewerben. Bevorzugen würde ich das Nofan PC-A43, wobei es eigentlich zweitrangig ist welches der Systeme ich erhalten würde. Es wäre mir allgemein eine Freude ein solch lüfterloses System mal auf Herz und Nieren testen zu dürfen und meine Erfahrungen mit der ganzen Community teilen zu können.

Erstmal was Grundlegendes:
Selbstverständlich erfülle ich die Voraussetzungen. Das Mindestalter habe ich bereits vor geraumer Zeit überschritten. Allgemein beschäftige ich mich schon seit vielen Jahren mit Hardware und lege viel Wert auf ein leises, gut laufendes System. Darüber hinaus bin ich besitz einer hochauflösenden Digitalkamera.


Ich würde gerne meine aktuelle Hardware

- Phenom X6 1075T
- ASRock 890 GX Extreme 3
- 4 Gb Kingston Hyper X 1600
- XFX HD 6850 (würde ich zu Testzwecken ebenfalls semi-passiv betreiben)

in das Testgehäuse einbauen und einen Vergleich zu meinem jetzigen Gehäuse (Xigmatek Midgard mit 5 Gehäuselüftern) ziehen. 


Referenzen wie andere Testberichte kann ich bedauerlicherweise nicht vorweisen. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher einen ausführlichen, ansprechenden Bericht verfassen zu können, welchen ich selbstverständlich mit gelungenen Bildern ergänzen würde.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen eines der Sets testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Redaktion,

ich würde ebenfalls sehr gerne eines der beiden Sets testen. Da ich in meiner Freizeit selbst Gehäuse teste und darüber Berichte schreibe, habe ich eine fundierte Übersicht was die Testkriterien angeht. Einen umfassenden Test abzuliefern stellt für mich kein Problem da. Die Anforderungen akzeptiere ich vollkommen und kann diesen absolut folgeleisten. 
Also Testobjekte dienen diverse AMD- und Intel-Syteme, sowie verschiedene Grafikkarten und Lüfter. 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich eines eurer Systeme unter die Lupe nehmen kann.

MfG
das malkavianische Kind


----------



## ACDSee (16. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geehrte Sponsoren,
liebe Redaktion,

mit meinem Eintrag möchte ich mich für den Test des Nofan PC-A40 und Nofan PC-A43 bewerben.
Ich verfolge PCGH-Extreme bereits eine Weile als stiller Leser und bin seit dem Frühjahr 2010 auch schreibendes Mitglied.

Das Formulieren eines kompletten Tests wird sicherlich eine Herausforderung darstellen. Da ich beruflich aber ebenfalls redaktionell tätig bin, möchte ich mich dieser Herausforderung mit Freude stellen. Für gute Bilder und Videos sorgt eine Canon EOS 550D im Zusammenspiel mit einem kleinen Stativ. Mit dem FT02 habe ich bereits ein eher lautes Gehäuse auf silent getrimmt. Zudem baue ich regelmäßig Computer für Freunde und Bekannte zusammen. Mit einem Schraubendreher verletze ich mich eher selten, auch in diesem Punkt könnt ihr also ohne Sorge sein.

Das Mindestalter überschreite ich um knappe zehn Jahre. Für Hitze im Gehäuse würden ein i7-860 und eine Powercolor HD 5850 PCS+, auf die ich ebenso wie auf ein semipassives Seasonic X-660 zurückgrreifen kann, sorgen. Die Temperaturen kann meine Scythe Kaze Master auslesen. Mit Prime95, Furmark, CoreTemp, GPU-Z und co. bin ich vertraut.

Ich freue mich auf die Chance, einen originellen aber trotzdem aussagefähigen Lesertest zu einem der beiden Gehäuse abzuliefern. Gerade durch meine guten Erfahrungen mit dem FT02 bin ich an geringe Temperaturen  gewöhnt und frage mich wirklich, ob ein lüfterloses Gehäuse gegen 3 180mm  Lüfter samt Kaminzug standhalten kann oder aufgeraucht wird.

mfg,
ACDSee


----------



## L-man (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich heiße Lars und bin 29 Jahre alt. Die PCGH lese ich mit Unterbrechungen seit 2002. Seit dieser Zeit stelle ich auch meine Computer selbst zusammen und montiere diese auch. 

Als Testhardware würde meine in der Signatur genannte verwendet werden. Die CPU (95W) ist gut zu übertackten und es lässt sich bei Bedarf gut Hitze damit erzeugen. Der Arbeitsspeicher hat eine niedrige Bauhöhe. Die Temperturmessung und Lüftersteuerung würde über einen Heatmaster erfolgen. Ich würde zudem noch Tests durchführen bezüglich verschiedener Grafikkartenkühlungen , darunter auch eine Passivlösung. Dafür stehen zur Verfügung:

Sapphire HD5850 extreme (Referenz der HD 6850)
XFX GTX260 BE (Accelero GTX extreme pro)
Sapphire HD4650 (Vollpassiv)

Ich habe großes Interesse an einem möglichst leisen PC-System. Auch in meinem Rechner bin ich immer auf der Suche nach Reduzierung der Lautstärke, so stet z.B. ein Umbau auf Wakü an. Bezüglich Dokumentation und Protokollierung habe ich aufgrund meines Studiums im Fach Chemical engineering (5. Semester) durchaus Erfahrung. Ich würde das PC-A43 aufgrund der Optik bevorzugen.


----------



## JaeMcBean (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest bewerben. Als (ehemaliger) Besitzer einer Wasserkühlung erlaube ich mir einfach mal die dreiste Behauptung, dass ich mich mit Silent-Hardware ein wenig auskenne. Bis jetzt habe ich im PC-Bereich noch keine Reviews verfasst, dafür aber schon einige Rezensionen im Buch- und Gesellschaftsspielebereich.

Als Testsystem würde bei mir ein Intel Core i5 2400 auf einer H61 Platine zum Einsatz kommen lassen, da dank on-Board-Grafik keine evtl. lärmende Grafikkarte das Testergebnis verfälschen würde. Habe aber auch noch eine HD 6870 in der Hinterhand, um auf eventuelle Kompatibilitätsprobleme aufgrund der Größe des Kühlers/Gehäuses hinweisen zu können.

Erfahrung im PC-Bastelbereich ist vorhanden, ich stelle seit ca. 10 Jahren Rechner für mich selbst und die Verwandtschaft zusammen. Die restlichen Anforderungen dürfte ich auch erfüllen - ich freu mich auf den Test


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich ebenfalls freuen, eines dieser Bundles testen zu dürfen.

Momentan besitze ich noch ein Sharkoon Rebel9, würde das aber gerne mal ersetzen. So langsam geht mir das windige Ding schon auf die Nerven.
Ansonsten müssten den Komponenten ein Mugen der ersten Generation und ein billiges OCZ-Netzteil weichen.
Der Prozessor ist momentan ein Phenom II X4 955BE, der natürlich grenzwertig für den passiven Kühler sein könnte. Momentan läuft er mit 3,6Ghz, aber ich denke für absolute Ruhe wäre ich auch mit dem Standardtakt und Undervolting zufrieden. Genug Leistung hat er dann immer noch.
Die Grafikkarte ist eine HD5850 Extreme von Sapphire, die dank runtergeregeltem Lüfter mittlerweile auch schön leise läuft.
Das alles sitzt zusammen mit 4gb RAM von Mushkin, der nicht zu hoch sein dürfte, auf einem Asrock 890GX Extreme3.
Bilder könnte natürlich mit einer DSLR machen. Leider kann ich nicht die Lautstärke des PCs testen, aber am Ende bleibt sowieso nur noch die Grafikkarte als Lärmquelle übrig, und deren Lautstärke kann man z.B. eurem Test entnehmen.
Da mich interessieren würde, ob man einen Hitzkopf wie den 955BE ebenfalls passiv kühlen kann, würde ich mich über den Test sehr freuen.


----------



## StefanW12345 (20. Oktober 2011)

Würde mich gerne bewerben das Nofan PC-A43 zu testen bin zwar neu auf dem Gebiet aber wollte es schon immer mal Ausprobieren. 

Meine Hardware wird neu gekauft wenn ich das Set Testen darf.

Voraussichtlich
 i5 2500S
ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
Ram noch nicht entschieden wegen bauhöhe des Cpu Kühler
Graka eine ASUS ENGTS450 DC oder ähnlich aber Silent


----------



## GoldenMic (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich auch sehr gern für den Test bewerben. 
Da mir auch bei meinem aktuellen System eine geringe Lautstärke im Idle sowie unter Last wichtig ist wäre es interessant wie tief man die Geräuschkulisse drücken kann.

System:
i7-870
Asus P7P55D-E
4 GB G. Skill Eco (1,35V, 1600Mhz, CL7)
MSI GTX460 Hawk(bald mit biso mod um die Lüftersteuerung unter 40% regeln zu können)
BeQuiet E8 580W
Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120gb
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB mit Sharkoon Vibe Fixer Pro 

sysprofile:
sysProfile: ID: 141696 - GoldenMic

Würde mich sehr über die Möglichkeit freuen, einen Test über eines der Sets schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## helleye (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bewerbe mich hiermit zu Test eines Nofan Gehäuses mit den u.g. Komponenten.

Mainboard: ASUS M3N78-EM µATX - Kompatibel mit Nofan A40 und A43
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720
Grafikkarte: Gainward 9800 GTX

Wie zu sehen ist sind es keine High-Tech-Komponenten. Da ich bei dem System den Fokus auf einen leisen Arbeits- bzw. HTPC lege sind die Komponenten ausreichend. Mir geht es darum, zu untersuchen, ob mit dem Fanless-Konzept ein stabiler Betrieb eines PC mit Onboard-Grafik möglich ist, weniger darum wie weit man maximal übertakten kann. Anhand der im Test ermittelten Temperaturen sollten aber Rückschlüsse auf die thermischen Reserven des Systems möglich sein. Bei einem Fanless Gehäuse sollte nicht nur die Temperatur der einzelnen Komponenten erfasst werden; vielmehr sollte untersucht werden, ob die Wärme auch ohne Lüfter ihren Weg nach draußen findet. Um die Temperaturverteilung im Gehäuse zu zeigen steht mir eine *Wärmebildkamera* zur Verfügung, die zeigen wird, ob das Fanless-Konzept funktioniert. Durch die 9800 GTX möchte ich untersuchen ob sich durch eine dezidierte Grafikkarte die Luftströmung, und damit die Temperatur des Systems, verschlechtert. Zusätzlich werde ich noch untersuchen, wie ein auf unhörbar gedrosselter Lüfter die Temperaturen beeinflusst.
Um die Komponenten zu belasten werde ich Prime 95 für die CPU und den Furmark für die GPU verwenden.
Alle genannten Voraussetzungen für den Test erfülle ich selbstverständlich 
Würde mich freuen, das Nofan-Gehäuse testen zu können um zu hören, ob es meine empfindlichen Silent-Ohren überzeugen kann.

Beste Grüße
HellEye


----------



## riddlerat (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
möchte mich hiermit auch für eines der beiden Testsets von NOFAN bewerben.

Die Voraussetzungen der passenden Hardware hätte ich für beide.

In meinen nun schon über 15 Jahren Erfahrung mit Computern und auch schon über 11 Jahren Suche  zum Thema Silent, wobei sich die Vorzeichen über die Zeit ja deutlich geändert  haben, hatte ich schon so einiges auf „silent“ umgebaut. Von lauten, vibrierenden  Festplatten hinzu  heißen Prozessoren und vielen Lüftern im Gehäuse ist man heute an einem Punkt angekommen, wo alles möglich erscheint.

Allerdings hatte ich  mich bis jetzt immer dagegen gesträubt, den letzten Schritt zu machen und auch das Netzteil auf passiv umzustellen, sowie den letzten noch verbliebenen Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler zu „entsorgen“.  Dies währe jetzt die passende Möglichkeit herauszufinden, was wirkliche Lautlosigkeit bedeutet. Und alleine der Gedanke, nie wieder beim Öffnen des Gehäuses Staubmäuse und andere die Technik belastende Ablagerungen sehen zu müssen, wäre eigentlich unbezahlbar.

*Die passende Hardware für das Testset A40 oder A43 sieht wie folgt aus:*

*CPU:* INTEL i5 2500K
*Ram:* MUSHKIN enhanced Silverline PC3-10666 8GB (Standardhöhe)
*SSD* CRUCIAL M4 128GB
*Motherboard:*
ASUS P8P67 DELUXE (Testset A40),
Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 (Testset A43)
*Grafikkarten:*
ATI Radeon 5450 512MB passiv
ATI 4850 512MB umgebaut auf passiv

div. optische Laufwerke voranden

*Was ich Testen und in Schrift und Bild dokumentieren würde:

Das Testszenario mit drei Stationen:*

Offener Aufbau auf den Tisch (Komponenten beeinflussen sich wenig oder gar nicht, ohne Gehäuse)
Technik im NOFAN Gehäuse verbaut (starke Beeinflussung des CPU-Kühlers durch die Grafikkarte, die unterhalb arbeitet, sowie Beeinflussung durch das Gehäuse)
Technik in einem LianLi PC-A05FN verbaut (ähnliche Anordnung wie im NOFAN C-30, aber Seitenteile geschlossen) (mit und ohne Lüfter)
*Techniktest im Einzelnen:*

Wirksamkeit des CPU-Kühler (mehrere Tests zum Ausloten des maximal und sinnvoll Machbaren)(Idle, Last und div. Anwendungen)
Beeinflussung des CPU-Kühlers durch diverse Grafikkarten (Idle und Last) (Beim Z68 von Gigabyte Test auch ohne diskrete Grafikkarte)
Netzteil (Temperaturen und Verbrauch des Komplettsystems in div. Szenarien)
Allgemeiner Test des NOFAN Gehäuses
 
*Als Vergleichsmöglichkeiten stehen zu Verfügung:*

Für das NOFAN  P-400A:
1x be quiet Straight Power E8 400W 80 plus Bronze
1x Cooler Master Silent Pro M 500W 80 plus
Für den NOFAN CR-100A:

NOCTUA NH-U12P als Variante mit 1x Lüfter NF-P12
Für das CS-30 oder das CS-60
LianLi PCA05FN

Zum Auslesen der anfallenden Daten werden die Messpunkte des Mainboards sowie der Grafikkarten herangezogen. Ebenso könnte ich noch die vier Temperaturfühler eines NesteQ MaxZero auswerten.  Der Energieverbrauch wird gemessen mit einem Voltkraft Energy Check.

Eine Lautstärkemessung sollte ja nicht von Nöten sein.

Neben der grafischen Aufarbeitung der Messergebnisse wird es passende Interpretationen, ein Fazit und einen Ausblick auf kurz- und mittelfristige Hardwareentwicklungen geben.

Warum ich, na genauso wie alle anderen, die sich für den Test beworben haben, bin ich verrückt nach aktueller, neuer Hardware und wenn man mal nicht tief in die eigene Tasche fassen muss, umso besser. Was mich im besonderem auszeichnet ist meine Akribie auch die kleinen Feinheiten herauszuarbeiten und solange zu probieren und zu testen bis das Ergebnis optimal ist.

Besten Dank für diese Möglichkeit an PC-Cooling.

riddlerat


----------



## Speedy1988 (24. Oktober 2011)

so wer hatt nun gewonnen?


----------



## Braineater (28. Oktober 2011)

Also Forumdeluxx hat gestern schon veröffentlicht

Lesertest mit PC-Cooling: Die Teilnehmer stehen fest - Forum de Luxx

...

Achja GEWONNEN


----------



## Gnome (29. Oktober 2011)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass des NOFEN ist und nicht NOFAN? Steht sogar ganz groß aufm Case 2x drauf


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Oktober 2011)

Klick

Nofen ist veraltet


----------



## Icke&Er (11. November 2011)

Wie siehts den hier nun bei PCGHX mit dem Lesertest aus oder hat sich den ein Moderator unter den Nagel gerissen  *duck und weg* 

MFG


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. November 2011)

Erwischt 
Die Lesertester sind S!lent dob und Schasa - ich update auch gleich mal den Artikel auf der PCGH-Hauptseite.

*Edit:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...ie-Lesertester-stehen-fest/Luftkuehlung/News/


----------

